# Patrick Sookhdeo's Islam ministry



## Stephen L Smith (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello. I was wondering if anyone would recommend the ministry of Patrick Sookhdeo? I understand he has an extensive Muslim evangelistic ministry and has written substantial books. I was specifically interested to see if his books are worth while reading for someone interested in Muslim evangelism. 

Thank you.


----------

